
Ask HN: How to start a netsec career from scratch, after depression and at 30? - jumelles
After spending a few years unemployed treating my depression, and finally finishing my degree last fall (BA in geography), now it&#x27;s time to get a job - problem is, I&#x27;ve never had a full-time job and I have no recent work experience or portfolio.<p>I would like to get into the cyber security &#x2F; netsec field. My most recent part-time job was at college, making forms in Drupal and updating websites - very basic stuff that I wasn&#x27;t interested in. I&#x27;ve been programming and using computers, though, for 20+ years. Fizzbuzz is simple, I&#x27;ve set up routers to break into with Metasploit for fun, I can easily throw together a LAMP stack... but I feel woefully unprepared for a career or even a technical interview (eg. recently I&#x27;ve worked a few side gigs installing printers or setting up filters in Outlook). Reading about sample interviews just makes me feel like I know next to nothing, and my long period of unemployment doesn&#x27;t help.<p>What would be the best steps for me to take to get some sort of junior-level job? Should I focus on a sample application, a personal website? I&#x27;m located in the Atlanta area and would relocate to New York. Thank you for any and all advice!
======
kjksf
First, forget about netsec or cyber security. It's too niche of a field and
usually it's usually seasoned programmers that transition to security. There's
little for junior people.

If you think you have aptitude, sign up with [https://www.hackerone.com/start-
hacking](https://www.hackerone.com/start-hacking), start finding
vulnerabilities, get paid for them. After finding a few vulnerabilities, it'll
be so much easier to get a job.

But if you want a high probability of getting a job as a programmer, do
[https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/).

It's an intensive, 6 month, full-time programming education.

The best part: you don't pay unless you get a programming job that pays $50k
or more.

